

Realtime view of traffic to Al Jazeera's site as Mubarek stepped down - siculars
http://www.borthwick.com/weblog/2011/02/12/jan25-sorry-for-the-inconvenience-but-were-building-egypt/

======
badwetter
Kind of reminds me of the circumstances surronding CNNs popularity after the
1st Gulf War because they had been reporting live from Baghdad during the
bombing.

Only Al Jazeera's role was arguably more important!

